# Fetching



## Eddpat (May 13, 2014)

My 14month vizsla plays fetch some times other times he seems uninterested why is this


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

They get bored at any age - mix it up - drills and play - with PIKE on bumper drills - which he loves - if he drops before to hand - I move on to something else !!!!!!


----------

